# Can the AMD Athlon 64 processers be overclocked??



## andymiesta (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi everyone i was just wundering if anyone new if the (adm athlon 64 processer 3200+ 2.00ghz) can be overclocked to get more ghz ????
It wud save money buyin a brand new processer if u can post bk cheers


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure about the AMD Athmons that you name in the heading (!) but Athlons can easily be overclocked. Just do a google search... there must be hundreds of good guides.

Edit: I've noticed the heading has now been corrected which is why this post might not make sence!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 29, 2006)

what core 3200 do you have? newcastle, winchester, or venice? cause that will significantly impact your overclockign results.


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 29, 2006)

its very easy to overclock lol...just up your FSB/HTT/CPU core clocks, however they're labeled. Only thing you can't change is the multiplier, but with a good enough system, it doesn't really matter


----------



## prophylactic (Mar 30, 2006)

There is absolutely no way to overclock.  Nah, just kidding.  Post your system specs, and I'll tell you what you can do.  What motherboard, what kind of ram, what core your processor is -- if it's a 939/754, and what kind of cooling you have.  You usually have to run more voltage to get more performance -- the cost being heat.   So, yeah, post your system, and we'll help you out.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 30, 2006)

prophylactic said:
			
		

> There is absolutely no way to overclock.  Nah, just kidding.  Post your system specs, and I'll tell you what you can do.  What motherboard, what kind of ram, what core your processor is -- if it's a 939/754, and what kind of cooling you have.  You usually have to run more voltage to get more performance -- the cost being heat.   So, yeah, post your system, and we'll help you out.



quite and if you have no idea what he said get This program it should tell you everything we want to know.


----------



## andymiesta (Mar 30, 2006)

yo dudes this wot my cpu is:

ADM Athlon 64 3200+
venice 
socket 939
1.392v
core speed 2000.1 mhz
HTT 200.0 Mhz
L1 data 64 kbytes
L1 code 64 kbytes
Level 2 512 kbytes

Asrock S939 Dual SATA II M/B

wot software do i use to overclock it?


----------



## prophylactic (Mar 30, 2006)

Tell us what it says under the "memory" as well and the "spd" tabs.  If you wish to overclock from within Windows, go to www.cpuid.com and download clockgen.  Typically, I overclock from within the bios.  

The Venice core is awesome, though.  Very, very overclockable.  I've heard of people taking that like several hundred MHz over on air alone.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 30, 2006)

ona 3200 venice I've seen 2.8 on air typically and some were even able to hit 3GHZ on air. though temps were a little high.


----------



## prophylactic (Mar 30, 2006)

That's freaking unbelievable.  I have to use a TEC to get those kind of frequencies with my Clawhammer 3700+.


----------



## andymiesta (Mar 31, 2006)

So wot would i mess with on clock gen to get more GHZ ???
Is it the CPU clock??


----------



## gR3iF (Mar 31, 2006)

i have 2,8 out of my 3500+ under air, with ambient temp of -15 deegre i could get 3,1gig so xD
ps: core volt 1,55


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

2.8 is good, I can only get 2.5 with my A64 2800+ My next processer will be a Opitron they almost always get always get 3.0Ghz on air everytime, with stable speeds.


----------



## vito7766 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Idk*

I must have gotten a bad Amd Anthlon 63 3200+ 2.0 ghz because it used to only overclock to 2.28 ghz. Now I can get 2.5 on air but absouletly no higher.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

2.5 is my highest clock, but i don't have heat issues, I have non high end memory. Cant get a stable overclock any higher than 2.5


----------



## vito7766 (Apr 3, 2006)

Same Here


----------



## _33 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, with the new DFI Lanparty UT NF4 bios that  came out last week, my A64 3000+ can post 2.9Ghz (3Ghz is my goal) and my memory is up with better timing now!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2006)

andymiesta said:
			
		

> yo dudes this wot my cpu is:
> 
> ADM Athlon 64 3200+
> venice
> ...



Identical MB and processor to me, I have only $10 cooling and am at 2450 but even on this cooling she will go to 2600.  I have not even increased my VCore yet and she is as stable as a sumo wrestler with a wire jockstrap!  Just make sure you lower the HTT to account for the increase in FSB or you will sink the ship!  On your MB also drop Memory down to 333Mhz ohhh and yes.....do it from the Bios its easy.

Cheers


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 3, 2006)

I am assuming that a "sumo wrestler with a wire jockstrap" is stable. 8)


----------



## EnglishLion (Apr 3, 2006)

I get 2.9 prime95 stable at less than 40*C on my 2ghz opteron 146.  I can post and boot windows at 3ghz but not prime stable.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 4, 2006)

I got the X2 3800 upto 2.5(from 2) havn't tried any higher, ran stable but it's only running 2.3 a the momment, I want to run the mem at 1:1 so am gonna get some DDr500 mem then see how far it'll go.


----------



## _33 (Apr 4, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> I got the X2 3800 upto 2.5(from 2) havn't tried any higher, ran stable but it's only running 2.3 a the momment, I want to run the mem at 1:1 so am gonna get some DDr500 mem then see how far it'll go.



Can you run 2 simultaneous superPI benches at 1M and tell us how much time they both took?  It's a theory I have about dual core.  Just checking, basically


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2006)

EnglishLion said:
			
		

> I get 2.9 prime95 stable at less than 40*C on my 2ghz opteron 146.  I can post and boot windows at 3ghz but not prime stable.



I thought however he was asking specifically about the 3200!


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thats what I thought as well,

That program is not designed for dual core as far as I know,
(If a program is not coded for duel core it will not use both cores within that program on Windows XP.)


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 4, 2006)

I will download and try when I get home, I am nightshift at the moment 

Gerry.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ah! Scotland, its 5:33 pm over here, Have fun on the graveyard shift.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah gee thanks


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Its 12:16 here so its most likly a little after noon there?


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 5, 2006)

its now 0645  , never mind home time in 15


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 5, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Can you run 2 simultaneous superPI benches at 1M and tell us how much time they both took?  It's a theory I have about dual core.  Just checking, basically



I ran one thread it took 45 secs(,I was installing a game as well) is that good or bad?

It wont allow me to run two at the same time


----------



## _33 (Apr 5, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> I ran one thread it took 45 secs(,I was installing a game as well) is that good or bad?
> 
> It wont allow me to run two at the same time



For a 2.3Ghz dual core with 512K x 2 L2 cache, I think that is a match.  So a single core took 45 seconds while the other core was busy.  That means basically, that if you has that task running on your 2 cores simultaneously, it would of taken 23 seconds.  I run superPI at 2.8Ghz and it takes 34 or 35 seconds.  Really, your score doesn't surprize me.  Good stuff the dual core!  

I'll try mine at 2.3Ghz and see how much I'll get, a little later thoe.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Dual Core does not really mean twice as fast (It is technicly.) because the coders need to code there programs with multiple threds for the seprate cores. (Correct me if I am wrong, I don't thin I am though.)


----------



## _33 (Apr 5, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> Dual Core does not really mean twice as fast (It is technicly.) because the coders need to code there programs with multiple threds for the seprate cores. (Correct me if I am wrong, I don't thin I am though.)



It does mean twice as fast if you are running two threads for the same application and both threads are at 100%.  And yes, I agree with you.  You need an app written with 2 threads.  I was just giving an example, as if superPI was dual thread (which will never happen), then for his setup, it would run for 23 seconds instead of 45.

Some don't believe it's simple math.  I'd say it is, since you do have 2 threads.  Specially considering most new S939 systems have a memory bandwidth of roughly 5 to 7 gigs (which is way beyond what a single core processor needs), my theory does make sense since memory will not be the bottleneck.

You'll never get twice the speed in dual core (need an application written to take full advantage of it), but technically there is twice the computing power.  I remember thoe I read some reviews about AMD X2 and application performance in dual thread.  It was quite amazing.  I'll post a link.

There is one easy proof of the possibility of double the speed in the X2 processor.  Just compare a single core and dual core benchmark.  If the application is single thread, the dual core will run at the same speed as the single core (or slightly faster, like 0.1% - 0.25%).  Slightly faster, because the single core processor has to run windows, while the dual core processor has it's second processor running windows.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2006)

ok, I was hoping somone would back me up, 
I was not 100% sure that they were called threads.


----------



## _33 (Apr 5, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> ok, I was hoping somone would back me up,
> I was not 100% sure that they were called threads.



Yes!

Also, take this into consideration:  A dual thread application is very complicated to write.  The problem with this and significantly enhancing the speed of that program, is that you have to get it to have 2 threads that share a same task.  For example; video encription.  DIVX 5.2.1 handles dual threads.  From Anandtech site, I found a nice benchmark that really shows the performance of having 2 processor core on the same chip.  On that application, the Athlon X2 4800+ (2.4ghz and 2 X 1M L2) runs an encoding of 84 frames a second, while an Athlon 64 4000+ (2.4ghz and 1M L2) runs that same encoding at 48.7 frames a second.  The reason it's not exactly double the speed is because of the way the application is built. But DIVX encoding does take advantage of having dual core, a lot even!  Almost 87% faster, from my calculations.

Also look at Windows Media Video 9 Encoding, it's a little more like 96% faster on the X2 processors.  In that case the application is much more intelligently written to take advantage of 2 cores.  So.... that's 98,4% faster on X2.

Athlon X2 Anandtech

If you go little further in the review (1 or 2 pages later), you've got a 3DS max 6 benchmark giving the X2 86.125 seconds, versus the similarly clocked single core, with a bench time of 169.562 seconds (less means faster)!!!  The increased speed from dual core there is 98,44%

In a multiple task benchmark, Anandtech wrote this: "As we showed in the first set of dual core articles, tests like these are perfect examples of why dual core matters. The performance of the single core Athlon 64 FX-55 is dismal compared to any of the dual core offerings. You'll also note that the Athlon 64 X2 4200+ completes the DVD Shrink task in less than half the time of the higher clocked single core FX-55. "

The reason why a dual core in multitasking is more than twice as fast as a single core is because a single core processor has it's cache memory poorly handled by the operating system and constantly swaps between one task and another, making it slow down exponentially.


----------



## thedivinehairband (Apr 5, 2006)

OOh.

Saw the title and just had too see. 

Welcome to the world of overclocking! 

Be sensible and just try not too put too much voltage and fry things. (Fondly remebers his OCZ PC4000 Gold VX and sighs)


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yup, there was a contest Intel did for dual core app.s that have at least 50% advantage on a dual core computer.


----------



## _33 (Apr 5, 2006)

BTW, did someone want to mention to me that I was off topic?  I think I just got the message, thanks


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, its close to on topic


----------



## thedivinehairband (Apr 5, 2006)

Off topic....On Topic.......It's all good if it's computer related as far as I'm concerned


----------



## _33 (Apr 5, 2006)

thedivinehairband said:
			
		

> Off topic....On Topic.......It's all good if it's computer related as far as I'm concerned



That's exactly why sometimes I get confused with topics.  But, really, a dual core is a goddam good idea for an upgrade in overall system speed!


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 5, 2006)

I think dual core computers should have a co-prosser chip to designate tasks between them, you would only get a 3/4 speed increase but it would make all your software work faster.


----------



## _33 (Apr 5, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> I think dual core computers should have a co-prosser chip to designate tasks between them, you would only get a 3/4 speed increase but it would make all your software work faster.



I will not answer this.  But I will say this: "read my previous messages on dual core performance, and you will understand a little more my stance."


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2006)

I could not find it in your last ten or so, but thats ok I guess...


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 6, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> I think dual core computers should have a co-prosser chip to designate tasks between them, you would only get a 3/4 speed increase but it would make all your software work faster.


This wont work but I dont remember why..


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2006)

Because the processes cannot be compleated by dividing multiple tasks between sepprate cores because one task may take longer than another and the co processer may pile taskes on one wich over all would make the computer slower...

But AMD is thinking about it, its at Inquirer.com (don't wanna here about how they are not reliable, CPU mag. trusts them and so do I.) Search my Posts at www.planetamd64.com to find the exact links.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

Off topic,

Whats the difference between the 2meg(1 + 1) cache procs and the 1meg cache(512 + 512)?.

I read somewhere(toms hardware I think) that the extra cache doesn't really help that much in real life operations of the machine.  Excessive number crunching/ high data transfer was the only time the extra cache came into it.

Cheers

Gerry.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2006)

Exactly what I have heard, but I cannot conferm when you start to get an advantage from the extra cashe.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

So in theory, it was a smart but, the 3800+.  I probably saved myself 200-300GBP not going for the higher spec chips. escpecially with the fact that it can be o/cd well past there standerd speeds.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2006)

I always think not buying the best and clocking up is the best solution. (At least its what I do and it works, and is an easy way to trim your computer price tag.)


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

I just ran Super pi again with the proc @ 2.5, 36 secs for 1M. Faster but does it sound right?.

Cheers,
Gerry.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by GSG-9
I think dual core computers should have a co-prosser chip to designate tasks between them, you would only get a 3/4 speed increase but it would make all your software work faster. 




			
				wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> This wont work but I dont remember why..



It would slow the data throughput a bit, it's an extra step in the transfer.


----------



## _33 (Apr 6, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> I just ran Super pi again with the proc @ 2.5, 36 secs for 1M. Faster but does it sound right?.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gerry.




Holy be-headed jesus!!  That's almost as fast as my ne at 2.8ghz (34 sec)!  Yours is that fast mostly because of the ram timings.  You're rocking'!!! 

If I had the money, I'd get a dual core over my single core anytime.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

cool, iv'e still to push the core past 2.5, I might try now .  will post findings in a while.

Gerry.

34 secs @ 2.6Ghz 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/Gerrynicol/34secs.jpg


----------



## _33 (Apr 6, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> cool, iv'e still to push the core past 2.5, I might try now .  will post findings in a while.
> 
> Gerry.
> 
> ...



Could you launch sisoft sandra and tell me what is your memory bandwidth?  And would you have your CAS latency numbers available?

my CAS is at 2.5/3/3/8 and memory is running at a whopping 402mhz 
My memory is so poor in performance I had to put it in 2T and put it to 2.85V instead of the default 2.6V.  It's using Infineon chips, which I believe are total crap.  If I had your memory, I'd be running 3Dmark2001se with a score of 30K+ and 3Dmark03 at 15K+

Also good to know is how hot is your processor at idle and at 100% usage?

Owwww...  Just noticed you have water cooling......... LOL!  Well, you'll probably make it to 2.8Ghz no sweat.

I just tought, really, I wouldn't be surprized if you could crank up your memory up to 550mhz while giving it a couple fraction of volts upwards and possibly reduce some timings.

Have you had any previous experience in working with a Lanparty board?  I was just wondering what are de overclocking disadvantages of the A8N over the UT NF4 boards.  I'd definately suggest you to upgrade your BIOS if you have and old one.  Usually Abit has the tendency of fixing some performance and overclocking options for better compatibility.  It's a win/win situation, as long as your system doesn't freeze while flashing.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

To start with, I had one of those ultra D boards, and had nothing but trouble  
the board I have is basically the same as the fatality board, without the front panel o/c module and the active cooling on the NF4.

Will DL sisoft shortly and post results.

My mem was running 1:1 with proc @ 2.3, above that I set it to 333Mhz and with the o/c it's running 216Mhz with these timings: 2.5/4/5/6.

Temps, never really go above 35, so "should" be plenty headroom there lol.

EDIT,

K here is the result:


Sisoft - http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y281/Gerrynicol/membandwidth.jpg

Again I have never used this tool before, these any good?

3D05 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=1884448

3D06 - http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm06=198859

Cheers,

Gerry


----------



## _33 (Apr 6, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> To start with, I had one of those ultra D boards, and had nothing but trouble
> the board I have is basically the same as the fatality board, without the front panel o/c module and the active cooling on the NF4.
> 
> Will DL sisoft shortly and post results.
> ...



Your memory timings are odd.  I propose you this:  Put them to 3-2-2-8, and ramp up the MHZ.  If you get memory failures, raise the voltage a bit.  Without raising voltage, I am positive your memory will do 250mhz (500mhz) easily at those CAS settings.  I was thinking, you coudl even do 2.5-3-3-7!!!  Try it out!!!  You got heat spreaders and very good memory modules, so really it would be a shame to have lower memory settings than average joe.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Your memory timings are odd.  I propose you this:  Put them to 3-2-2-8, and ramp up the MHZ.  If you get memory failures, raise the voltage a bit.  Without raising voltage, I am positive your memory will do 250mhz (500mhz) easily at those CAS settings.  I was thinking, you coudl even do 2.5-3-3-7!!!  Try it out!!!  You got heat spreaders and very good memory modules, so really it would be a shame to have lower memory settings than average joe.



Will Try these out, cheers.

I edited My last post with the results os sisoft.

Cheers,

Gerry.


----------



## _33 (Apr 6, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> To start with, I had one of those ultra D boards, and had nothing but trouble
> the board I have is basically the same as the fatality board, without the front panel o/c module and the active cooling on the NF4.
> 
> Will DL sisoft shortly and post results.
> ...



Wow, pays off to have PS/VS 3.0 in 3dmark eh?  Anyway, your memory settings are holding you down.  Your top end should be 8 GB/s, not 6.  But 6 is still a little better than my "less that 5 GB/s"...


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

I just tried adjusting my timings, no go. set the speed to 400, wouldn't boot up :shadedshu 
Im going to get some new ram hopefully in a couple of weeks, the Gskill PC40002Gb set, cheaper than my current ram and should be the same speed.  

Oh I did get the ram running at the following though: 2.5/3/3/6.


----------



## _33 (Apr 6, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> I just tried adjusting my timings, no go. set the speed to 400, wouldn't boot up :shadedshu
> Im going to get some new ram hopefully in a couple of weeks, the Gskill PC40002Gb set, cheaper than my current ram and should be the same speed.
> 
> Oh I did get the ram running at the following though: 2.5/3/3/6.



Hey, BTW I just changed my timings.  I read somewheere some Infineon timings and started twiddling.  I'm now at 3-3-3-5!!!  5.2 GB/s, yay!


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 6, 2006)

> I'm now at 3-3-3-5!!! 5.2 GB/s, yay!


wow I've never seen anyone excited about a 3 cas latency before probably becasue at a 3cas latency you're operating at around a 60% efficientcy on the bandwidth. lol  congrats *sarcastically*


----------



## _33 (Apr 6, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> wow I've never seen anyone excited about a 3 cas latency before probably becasue at a 3cas latency you're operating at around a 60% efficientcy on the bandwidth. lol  congrats *sarcastically*



#1 The memory bandwidth raised from 4.8gb/s to 5.2gb/s in general performance.
#2 Overall performance got increased
#3 I got about 40 parms to choose from in my memory settings
#4 Increased Mhz on memory
#5 I have the CHEAPEST DDR400 memory on the planet: Kingston KVR 35$/512MB sticks, and no not just cheap in price, but really cheap on overclocking and tweaking potential


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 6, 2006)

Thats cool, can they go any further?  2.5 maybey, what voltage are you using?.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 7, 2006)

Nope you can't, I had that exact stick with a Consar value ram stick, the consar stick was 2.5 and the Kingston was 3.
I could not push it that far.


----------



## _33 (Apr 7, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> Thats cool, can they go any further?  2.5 maybey, what voltage are you using?.



2.55 volts, but I'm at 2T istead of 1T.  1T with Kingston KVR is incompatible with the Lanparty boards I heard, and I can confirm this hands down from day 1.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 7, 2006)

oh well with 2t the cas isn't really a big deal then.


----------



## laszlo (Apr 7, 2006)

andymiesta said:
			
		

> yo dudes this wot my cpu is:
> 
> ADM Athlon 64 3200+
> venice
> ...







what stepping is your  Venice E3 or E6 ?


----------



## _33 (Apr 7, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> oh well with 2t the cas isn't really a big deal then.



If I had Corsair DDR550, of course I would be singing a different song.

Anyway, just found a new way of increasing CPU performance without increasing bus speeds and changing multipliers.  Basically the technique is playign around with ROW REFRESH mechanism in the A64 memory controller.

Here's the 3 parms I've been playing with:
TRC (Row Cycle Time)
TRFC (Row Refresh Cycle Time)
TREF (Refresh Period)

my previous setting of 12-24-3072 gave me around 5.2GB/s L2 cache speed with an HTT of 312mhz at 3X.  With the new values found 7-12-1536, I'm getting an L2 cache of 5.7GB/s with an HTT of 310mhz at 3X.  Those numbers are from the memtest 1.65 in the DFI board.

In sisoft Sandra cache benchmark, I'm now getting 6.8 GB/s combined score, which I know is a little better than I had before since I'm getting quite close to the Pentium 4-E 520 cache speeds.

Try it out!


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 8, 2006)

Got the max out of my proc, 2.65Ghz  was hoping for an extra half gig but hey ho never mind. 650Mhz oc is ok.  Ran super pi, shaved 1 sec off my time 33secs.

Gerry.

P.S I can't get sandra working anymore, I tried uninstalling but that didn't work, really weird.


----------



## _33 (Apr 8, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> Got the max out of my proc, 2.65Ghz  was hoping for an extra half gig but hey ho never mind. 650Mhz oc is ok.  Ran super pi, shaved 1 sec off my time 33secs.
> 
> Gerry.
> 
> P.S I can't get sandra working anymore, I tried uninstalling but that didn't work, really weird.



Well if you're really courageous, some people popped the top off their A64's and got an extra 100-200 mhz and specially lower temps.  That could be your last resort before enhancing your cooling.  That or maybe just try fiddling with your voltage and HTT ratios.  It was written once; "do not overclock the htt much past 2 ghz." .  I'm at 930*2, meaning 1860mhz in a ratio of 9X cpu / 3X htt.

Good luck!

I finally found the holy grail for my Kingston KVR.  Right now I'm at CAS 2-3-3-4 and all memory tests passed.  I'll tell you what I did!


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 8, 2006)

Those are fantastic timings m8!.

I don't think I will be "destroying" the 64 just yet,  I have my HTT @ X4 with 250Mhz bus so am right on the button.

So whats your secret with the ram ????


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 9, 2006)

Congrats ,33. The lowest I ever did get that ram was 2-4-3-4.


----------



## _33 (Apr 9, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> Congrats ,33. The lowest I ever did get that ram was 2-4-3-4.



I noticed with the Kingston KVR with Infineon DRAM dated 01-2002, that the best they work in is at low voltage.  I was able to gain significant bandwidth (15 - 20%) with low voltage and very tight latencies (2-3-3-5).  Also, those types of memory with A64 need to have the DQS set to +127 to be well aligned for overclocking.  Finally here's a snapshot from A64 Tweaker.  Notice A64 Tweaker doesn't give the right values for the DQS.  I have circled and put arrows to the elements that gave some small performance enhancements for my memory.  But, really Kingston KVR is of the cheap slow crappy DDR400 dual kit land, and I just wanted to state that for people that don't have any idea.  Give me OCZ or CRUCIAL, CORSAIR, G-Skill, Mushkin, and I'll be anihilating (aka obliterating) most PC2 P4 systems.


----------



## _33 (Apr 9, 2006)

gerrynicol said:
			
		

> Those are fantastic timings m8!.
> 
> I don't think I will be "destroying" the 64 just yet,  I have my HTT @ X4 with 250Mhz bus so am right on the button.
> 
> So whats your secret with the ram ????



I am sure your ram can be tweaked.  Use memtest86+ and work from a boot disk.  Try to get some more speed out of those sticks.  I promise wealth of speed boosts.

This is what I posted 2 pages earlier from sisoft Sandra

And you can see now, with the attached image from sisoft sandra, the new updated memory timings added a healthy 550MB/s all around performance.  And I have to add that before it used to be more around 4.5GB/s.


----------



## gerrynicol (Apr 9, 2006)

will have a go, I'll be hopefully getting the new sticks soon though.


----------



## amd64skater (Apr 9, 2006)

*cant seem to overclock*

i have a newcastle 3500+ (939) and i cant seem to be able to overclock it can all motherboards overclock or do i need a certain one i have a msi 7093 mobo and why cant u change the mutiplier some one help me please!!!!!


----------



## Sandman (Apr 9, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> It was written once; "do not overclock the htt much past 2 ghz." .  I'm at 930*2, meaning 1860mhz in a ratio of 9X cpu / 3X htt.



I think you mean 1000MHz. You're giving the two way speed. Basically you want to lower the HT multi to 4x when you go over 200 MHz fsb, 3x when you go over 250, and 2x, should you somehow break 333MHz on your fsb  .


----------



## _33 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> I think you mean 1000MHz. You're giving the two way speed. Basically you want to lower the HT multi to 4x when you go over 200 MHz fsb, 3x when you go over 250, and 2x, should you somehow break 333MHz on your fsb  .



I think you're right!

I meant 3X HTT multiplier for an FSB of 312, which is a little over 935mhz.  So times 2 means somewhere around 1870mhz.  Athlons on socket 939 are double the HTT speed of the S754 aka Nforce3.  So got to consider that notion.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorry to continue this "stray off the thread" discussion.  I am a bit of a noob when it comes to memory and timings.  I just have a gig (2 x 512) of Corsair 400Mhz "Value Ram" and am running at 2.5-3-3-7-1T overclocked to 417Mhz, its running on the "High" Volt setting on the ASROCK 939 Dual Sata 2 but it does not actually say what the volts are, that chick Sandra says my memory is running at 92% efficiency and my bandwidth? is at about 6450, is that OK or is there something more I could/should be doing?

Cheers


----------



## Sandman (Apr 9, 2006)

_33 said:
			
		

> Athlons on socket 939 are double the HTT speed of the S754 aka Nforce3.  So got to consider that notion.



No, 939's are 1000MHz(2000 both ways) and 754's are 800MHz(1600MHz both ways).


----------



## _33 (Apr 9, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Sorry to continue this "stray off the thread" discussion.  I am a bit of a noob when it comes to memory and timings.  I just have a gig (2 x 512) of Corsair 400Mhz "Value Ram" and am running at 2.5-3-3-7 overclocked to 417Mhz, its running on the "High" Volt setting on the ASROCK 939 Dueal Sata 2 but it does not actually say what the volts are, that chick Sandra says my memory is running at 92% efficiency and my bandwidth? is at about 6450, is that OK or is there something more I could/should be doing?
> 
> Cheers



In other words, your memory is running at around 209mhz.  It's not a tremendous overclock.  But you've got some very good memory modules IMHO considering the efficiency of the bandwidth.  It's hard for me to guide you in tweaking your memory.  I think it pays a lot to play with the timings and try to get best efficiency out of the sticks.  I'd say play with memtest86+ 1.65 and A64tweaker.  Be careful thoe because you can easily freeze your system and corrupt your RAM and HDD data.  I suggest working from a boot disk and BIOS combo.  If you can find an A64 tweaker for DOS, swap between that and memtest from a dos prompt.  While practicing memory tweaking, you'll get furstration and errors, reboots, hangs, etc etc, just like me.  And you will learn the sweet spots of your sticks.  Eventually you'll obtain maximum capability.  Other suggestion, never use your ram to the maximum overclock potential, just lower the Mhz a little from that attained maximum frequency.  If you reached 243 mhz (X2 = 486mhz), then opt for 240 (480mhz), for example.  And so on...


----------



## _33 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> No, 939's are 1000MHz(2000 both ways) and 754's are 800MHz(1600MHz both ways).



Cheers to progress!


----------



## Sandman (Apr 9, 2006)

If you're overclocking, you may as well loosen up your memory timings a bunch so you can see how high they go. I recommend 3-4-4-10 on those while you're on the way up. Once you've found a good stopping point, lower them until you start to crash in superpi.


----------



## _33 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Another advice*

Raise the "start VID" value.  I raised mine from 1.4v to 1.45V and it gives better overclock and stability.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 11, 2006)

...


----------



## trog100 (Jun 11, 2006)

so whats a "clawhammer" 3700+.. ??

my sandy core 3700 runs 2.9 on air no problem..  they say a venice is the same chip just with less cache so the venice should go high with no problem.. u dont need fancy memory either u just drop the one to one link.. 

trog


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 11, 2006)

Me 3000+ Venice Craps out at 2.23Ghz, I think its my MSI mobo though.


----------



## KoncreteAngel (Jun 13, 2006)

Overclocked my 2ghz(3200+) 64 veince to 2.58ghz(4100+)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=2064678


----------



## Jacksn (Jun 13, 2006)

This Opteron 148 (2.2Ghz / 1mb cache) loves the overclock!
I have not heard of any AMD64 chips not giving at least 7-10% extra love in an overclock with the right tweaking and cooling. It seems the last 6 months or so of chips have yielded very good overclocks. I'm running @ 2870Mhz right now on lower voltage (1.375v) because of summertime heat, but I can hit 3Ghz with less then the most aggresive voltage (see SIG below). I have not gone up to the max of 1.55v yet, because of cooling. But I imagine that 3.2Ghz is not out of the realm...


----------



## vito7766 (Jun 13, 2006)

I hit ~2.67 ghz on my A64 3200+ 2.0 ghz. I think the ram was a major drawback though, Corsair Value Select dies after it hits 215 mhz. If I got better ram, would that help my overclock?


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 13, 2006)

vito7766 said:
			
		

> I hit ~2.67 ghz on my A64 3200+ 2.0 ghz. I think the ram was a major drawback though, Corsair Value Select dies after it hits 215 mhz. If I got better ram, would that help my overclock?



Yes, the faster your ram mhz the higher you can rase your fsb (unless you have another bottle neck besides your ram.)


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2006)

vito7766 said:
			
		

> I hit ~2.67 ghz on my A64 3200+ 2.0 ghz. I think the ram was a major drawback though, Corsair Value Select dies after it hits 215 mhz. If I got better ram, would that help my overclock?



Have had mine stable at 222Mhz! I must be lucky tho, I am currently running pretty high and on fairly tight timings also.  If you really want to see what your CPU can do just drop your memory down to 133Mhz in BIOS, I know that will end in a memory underclock but at least you will know what the CPU can do until you get some fsater stuff.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 13, 2006)

ohhh yeah, sorry......I forgot, you may find in fact (as I have same CPU as you) that you actually have just maxed out on current CPU voltage, what volts you on at moment? I can get mine to boot at 2.72 on 1.55V no problems but not prime stable, have to take her just below 2700 for 7 hours stable prime but unfortunatly my motherboard is maxed at 1.55V and I had to do a soldering mod for that!

Most of the reviews I have read recommend that you keep the CPU volts UNDER 1.6.


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 14, 2006)

Strange you suggest just that tatty, I do the same thing, Drop my Timings down to 133 and bump my fsb to 230, I can make it hit 235 if I push, but no higher or as you said it is prim95 unstable. (have not messed with my volts though.)


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Jun 14, 2006)

mine runs stable@ 2.4 with 2x1gig ocz500drr although hht its still set on 5  when i try to lower it to 4 pc starsts rectarting and going into bios......any ideas?


----------



## vito7766 (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah... i'm using 1.55 volts when i oc
rite now its 1.0 volts
is either of those gonna ruin the chip


----------



## _33 (Jun 14, 2006)

GSG-9 said:
			
		

> Strange you suggest just that tatty, I do the same thing, Drop my Timings down to 133 and bump my fsb to 230, I can make it hit 235 if I push, but no higher or as you said it is prim95 unstable. (have not messed with my volts though.)



I read your posts and it seems you're running memory 1:1 with fsb (LDT), is that right?


----------



## rpg711 (Jun 19, 2006)

andymiesta said:
			
		

> yo dudes this wot my cpu is:
> 
> ADM Athlon 64 3200+
> venice
> ...


asrock should have a way to overclock right in bios...its easiest way


----------



## rpg711 (Jun 19, 2006)

andymiesta said:
			
		

> yo dudes this wot my cpu is:
> 
> ADM Athlon 64 3200+
> venice
> ...


asrock should have a way to overclock right in bios...its easiest way


----------



## regan1985 (Jun 19, 2006)

im sorry to say i dont understand why your v-core is so high! i have the same motherboard and when overclcoker at 255ht im at about 1.38v im am about to do the v-core mod to give me 1.55 this may be the only way to overclock yours as you dont have enough power going to you cpu! for some reason wen normal you cpu is taking more power then it should! sorry for stating the obvious im affaid i cant help but search google for sites on the motherboard and put somit up some1 may be able 2 help more


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jun 20, 2006)

vito7766 said:
			
		

> yeah... i'm using 1.55 volts when i oc
> rite now its 1.0 volts
> is either of those gonna ruin the chip



If you want to Overclock.....then your going to have to turn off "Cool&Quiet" In the bios.......It'll turn your voltage down to conserve power.....and thats not a good thing when your trying to Overclock any Chip.


----------



## bim27142 (Jun 22, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> ona 3200 venice I've seen 2.8 on air typically and some were even able to hit 3GHZ on air. though temps were a little high.



uuhmmmmm, I don't think a 3200+ can hit 2.8ghz.... 3200+'s don't OC that much...


----------



## _33 (Jun 22, 2006)

{JNT}Raptor said:
			
		

> If you want to Overclock.....then your going to have to turn off "Cool&Quiet" In the bios.......It'll turn your voltage down to conserve power.....and thats not a good thing when your trying to Overclock any Chip.



I've got Cool & Quiet at 2.8Ghz on my Venice, works great as it sometimes lowers the temp when not used 100%.  And some mobos you can set the Cool & Quiet voltage (like mine .


----------



## GSG-9 (Jun 26, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> ... What? The 90nm 3000+'s and 3200+'s were spectacular. Mine hit 2.8 GHz on air with a bad mobo. I've seen those things at 3.4 on water. You must be thinking of the old 130nm ones.



Indeed, my 3000+ on air hits 2.3ghz with a temp of 33c,  I have clocked it (stable) to 2.7 on air with other motherboards, mine mobo will not go above 230 fsb (My CPU is a 3000+ Venice) so I am stuck at 2.3Ghz on air.


----------



## Jacksn (Jun 27, 2006)

What-ch-u talkn' bout Willis!??


----------



## Sly.P.I. (Nov 11, 2006)

*opteron 144 An8-Sli problems*



EnglishLion said:


> I get 2.9 prime95 stable at less than 40*C on my 2ghz opteron 146.  I can post and boot windows at 3ghz but not prime stable.



My opty 144 on an8-sli will bum out above 280x9 1.5vcore 1.7chipset
I have 3xHT and ram divider at 100 (3,4,4,10 !) ocz 2x512 plat
I have Antec 420psu
I don't have temp issues (29 idle, 50 fully loaded)

Can anyone help?

I need at least 300x9

What am I doing wrong?

Any suggestions appreciated!


----------

